# The Open Thread 2016



## JohnnyDee (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks like it's time to kick this thread off.

Really looking forward to this and it's down to Sky to bring it all to us.

I won't open old sores on the adverts and the passing of the Beeb. Good to see Sky throwing the kitchen sink at it with continuous coverage right from the very first groups at 6.30.

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Looks like it's time to kick this thread off.

Really looking forward to this and it's down to Sky to bring it all to us.

I won't open old sores on the adverts and the passing of the Beeb. Good to see Sky throwing the kitchen sink at it with continuous coverage right from the very first groups at 6.30.

Bring it on!!!!
		
Click to expand...

i can't wait!
For me, Sky's coverage of sport is second to none. 

Stuck on on nights all weekend which means a lack of sleep for me as I'll be up as early as possible to see the best if the action!

hoping for a good show from Andy Sullivan!


----------



## karlcole (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone know when th tee times are announced?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 10, 2016)

karlcole said:



			Anyone know when th tee times are announced?
		
Click to expand...

Tomorrow 10am live on SSN.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm sure part of the deal was there's a  limited amount of ad breaks per hour.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 10, 2016)

Really looking forward to it, hope all those going to Troon have a great time. Roll on thursday&#128515;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 10, 2016)

Hope Rory hits his stride and "defends" his last win.

I know he wasn't at The Scottish this week but whatever he was doing I bet it wasn't having a footy kick-around with his mates.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2016)

Well just watching the first Sky program and enjoying the players getting involved - Claude Harmon is good , Rob Lee is a good host but why oh why have they allowed Shouty McShouty Wayne Reily near the course - horrendous that man who believes shouting ala Chris Evans makes you quirky !!! I really hope he isn't part of the live on the coirse coverage


----------



## Raesy92 (Jul 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well just watching the first Sky program and enjoying the players getting involved - Claude Harmon is good , Rob Lee is a good host but why oh why have they allowed Shouty McShouty Wayne Reily near the course - horrendous that man who believes shouting ala Chris Evans makes you quirky !!! I really hope he isn't part of the live on the coirse coverage
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind Riley, think he can be quite funny at times.


----------



## Raesy92 (Jul 11, 2016)

Watching it on Sky at the minute and so far it's been great viewing. Chatting with players and a few history lessons on where it all began.

Can't wait for Thursday to start then even more excited for watching the action live on Saturday!


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 11, 2016)

Was really disappointed when BBC lost the rights this year, but so far I've been impressed with Sky. Certainly wouldn't be getting this sort of build up to the event on the BBC.

Written a little opinion piece on how I think the tournament is going to play out and what to expect from Royal Troon: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-4q


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 11, 2016)

Watching The Open Preview on Sky at the moment and it's pretty good. Good chatter with players on the practice range / Open zone and they've done some nice features on Open history without being all cliched and overly sentimental. 

Good stuff so far. Setting themselves up well for the tournament.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 11, 2016)

I think its been spot on so far good interaction with the players ,was good watching Charl Scwatrzel swing a club what a swing. Bbc for me were stuck in a time warp ,technology has moved on so much and Sky has the resources to throw at it


----------



## Berger (Jul 11, 2016)

I really enjoyed the preview show, some interesting insights into how the players are preparing for this week. Sky have really gone to town on this, no expense spared it seems.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 11, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			I think its been spot on so far good interaction with the players ,was good watching Charl Scwatrzel swing a club what a swing. Bbc for me were stuck in a time warp ,technology has moved on so much and Sky has the resources to throw at it
		
Click to expand...

Could watch Schwartzel swing a club all day. Just having them players on the range and talking to them about different types of shots etc is really interesting to watch.

Like you say this is light years ahead of anything the bbc would even think of doing. Last year was Ken Brown with rubber ducks and now we've got live trackman on the range :rofl:

Fair play to Sky, seem to have really pushed the boat out.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 11, 2016)

Interesting stuff with Claude Harmon in the Open Zone chatting to the players and giving an insight into shots required/swing thoughts etc.
I'm sure I could see Ken Brown lurking in the background with his rubber duck.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well just watching the first Sky program and enjoying the players getting involved - Claude Harmon is good , Rob Lee is a good host but why oh why have they allowed Shouty McShouty Wayne Reily near the course - horrendous that man who believes shouting ala Chris Evans makes you quirky !!! I really hope he isn't part of the live on the coirse coverage
		
Click to expand...

He's never shouts doing the normal job and reporting on the play from the course and always very aware of his presence and the players nearby. If he comes across as "shouty" doing one off clips it's probably on the instruction of the producers who all see this as the way for presenters to get the viewers attention. Not a problem solely with Evans or Riley. I happen to like Radar and think he's good at what he does


----------



## Region3 (Jul 12, 2016)

When I first saw LP's comment I must admit I thought it was a "don't like Radar" comment, but I watched one of the repeats of the show last night and he IS shouting.

In his defence it didn't sound like he was shouting for shouting's sake or because he thought it added dramatic effect, but genuinely that he thought he had to over the wind to be heard or because he was talking to a drone a bit further away than he's used to.

I hope someone tells him, although you'd have thought his producer would have before they filmed.


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2016)

Just to put the moaner's side.

I've not seen anything and won't see anything, probably not even bother with the BBC highlights show.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			I think its been spot on so far good interaction with the players ,was good watching Charl Scwatrzel swing a club what a swing. Bbc for me were stuck in a time warp ,technology has moved on so much and Sky has the resources to throw at it
		
Click to expand...

watched it all the way though after seeing the odd bit during the day.

say what you like about Sky, but they always make a real effort to back up a sport, impressed so far.

loved the interview with the American Nike player, who had never played a links course before.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 12, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Watching The Open Preview on Sky at the moment and it's pretty good. Good chatter with players on the practice range / Open zone and they've done some nice features on Open history without being all cliched and overly sentimental. 

Good stuff so far. Setting themselves up well for the tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Watched that last night and was really impressed!  Good stuff with the players, and decent fly overs of the holes etc...  I think they might do a good job of this.


----------



## Big_G (Jul 12, 2016)

Loving the Sky coverage, awesome as always

They have a great team, always like the insight Butch provides

Didn't like "Radar" to start with, but he's grown on me, loved the segment he did in the buggy with Andrew "Beef" Johnston a couple of weeks ago :rofl:

Now if only they could do a swap deal with the BBC to exchange Ken Brown for Monty


----------



## User62651 (Jul 12, 2016)

Big_G said:



			Now if only they could do a swap deal with the BBC to exchange Ken Brown for Monty 

Click to expand...

Well Monty's playing this week so you'll be spared him for a couple of days this week, possibly even 4 as it is his home course.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 12, 2016)

Really enjoying Sky's coverage - very impressive. Some really good insights from the pros when they go into the range area and talk to Rob Lee and Claude Harmon.


----------



## thesheriff (Jul 12, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing what Sky bring to the coverage.  

I like Andrew Coltart and Rich Beem on the commentary, but not so much a fan of the stalwarts like Boxy and Ewan Murray who make everything sound boring.

Not going to miss Aliss one bit (please tell me they haven't brought him in from BBC).

To avoid the adverts I pause whenever leaving the room so you can FF through the breaks.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 12, 2016)

Rory McIllroy on fire in the presser this afternoon! Shutting down so many stupid questions. I doubt his PR team will be delighted, but it was refreshingly honest!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2016)

Andy Sullivans ball control was impressive , speaks very well and has a great attitude towards the game - dark horse certainly. Pure striking with that 4 iron. 

Really enjoying Claude Harmon - not seen much about him but has a good way about him and asks the right questions , works well with Lee 

Really Liking the history segments of the area 

Shouty McShouty going full voice on the flyovers !! Spoiling it 

And as for Monty - trying to be amusing and having the awkward laugh at himself - hope he makes the cut so he stays away from the commentary box

This is a great pic


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Andy Sullivans ball control was impressive , speaks very well and has a great attitude towards the game - dark horse certainly. Pure striking with that 4 iron. 

Really enjoying Claude Harmon - not seen much about him but has a good way about him and asks the right questions , works well with Lee 

Really Liking the history segments of the area 

Shouty McShouty going full voice on the flyovers !! Spoiling it 

And as for Monty - trying to be amusing and having the awkward laugh at himself - hope he makes the cut so he stays away from the commentary box

This is a great pic 

View attachment 20163

Click to expand...

Why not get into with sky or Wayne Riley & offer your expert opinion?


----------



## Robobum (Jul 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Andy Sullivans ball control was impressive , speaks very well and has a great attitude towards the game - dark horse certainly. Pure striking with that 4 iron. 

Really enjoying Claude Harmon - not seen much about him but has a good way about him and asks the right questions , works well with Lee 

Really Liking the history segments of the area 

Shouty McShouty going full voice on the flyovers !! Spoiling it 

And as for Monty - trying to be amusing and having the awkward laugh at himself - hope he makes the cut so he stays away from the commentary box

This is a great pic 

View attachment 20163

Click to expand...

Maybe they could limit Monty to 20 lines each day?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2016)

anyone else notice Craig Lee keep saying when you tee off Tomorrow, one of the guys looked a little surprised and said you mean Thursday....


----------



## richart (Jul 12, 2016)

thesheriff said:



			Looking forward to seeing what Sky bring to the coverage.  

I like Andrew Coltart and Rich Beem on the commentary, but not so much a fan of the stalwarts like Boxy and Ewan Murray who make everything sound boring.

Not going to miss Aliss one bit (please tell me they haven't brought him in from BBC).

To avoid the adverts I pause whenever leaving the room so you can FF through the breaks.
		
Click to expand...

Rich Beem is excellent, and should be in the commentary box more, and not wasted out on the course. Send Richard Boxall out there, as he and Ewan together can be pretty dull.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 12, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Maybe they could limit Monty to 20 lines each day?
		
Click to expand...

I would prefer less !


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Maybe they could limit Monty to 20 lines each day?
		
Click to expand...

like they did with Dustin


----------



## Region3 (Jul 12, 2016)

Interesting seeing McIlroy make a 1-putt 9 on the postage stamp. Took 6 to get out of the coffin bunker! 

Also thought Jimmy Walker's control with the driver was very good, and Finau's low drive yesterday.

Very good so far.

Edit. Forgot about Rickie's crack handed shots yesterday, that was different!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2016)

I like the Sky team including Boxall, Roe and Monty. Far better than anything the BBC offered with the exception of Ken Brown who was relegated at the end to some sort of side show act on the greens and a waste of his commentary talent. This will be a very good open for the armchair fan


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2016)

Blimey, Monty is hard to watch.
*curls toes*


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 12, 2016)

Just caught up on Sky's pre-Open show from earlier today.

Bodes well for the coming week :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2016)

Stay away from Rory for a bet as I think hes a 50-1 shot.

He hates the wind and rain and its going to be wet and windy


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 13, 2016)

I see Monty's leading the field off tomorrow.

I wonder if he'll be banging on to Marc and Luke throughout the round about when he skippered the Ryder Cup team


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Stay away from Rory for a bet as I think hes a 50-1 shot.

He hates the wind and rain and its going to be wet and windy
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he's quite 50/1 but I'll not be backing him at 10s.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 13, 2016)

Maybe its because it will not be broadcast live on the Beeb, but I can't get any enthusiasm for The Open this year.


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2016)

Here we go folks...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 14, 2016)

Gonna be a long four days.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2016)

Typical Scottish weather for the start.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 14, 2016)

Monty having a mare on the first

Bunker bonkers :mmm:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2016)

Great shot by Leishman out of that bunker


----------



## J5MBF (Jul 14, 2016)

I think we could see -7/-8 lead after the first round? Thoughts? Great stuff so far.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 14, 2016)

Really enjoying Poulter as a commentator.


----------



## J5MBF (Jul 14, 2016)

Agreed!! Very well spoken and gives some great insight.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Loving this so far. Great coverage, watching on NOW TV and the quality is excellent. Course looking superb too, some scoreable holes on the front nine. Reckon we'll see a few low scores today; DJ and Rory should eat up this front nine.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 14, 2016)

Fair play to Monty, starts double but 5 birdies since has him atop the leaderbard at -3 at the turn. Local knowledge and no wind will be helping hugely!


Sandy Lyle taking up the rear already, why does he bother anymore, give the spot to a youngster.......seriously?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Justin Thomas off to a flyer. -4 through 4, narrowly missed out on an eagle on the 4th. Someone is going to go seriously low today.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Justin Thomas off to a flyer. -4 through 4, narrowly missed out on an eagle on the 4th. Someone is going to go seriously low today.
		
Click to expand...

Wait till they get to the back 9...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah, go low on the front, defend coming back. Are there any birdie holes on the back nine?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Did Richard Boxall play in The Open? He hasn't mentioned it!


----------



## J5MBF (Jul 14, 2016)

Will a raft of low scores today see them change the course dramatically tomorrow?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2016)

The weather will that for them...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

I could listen to Butch's commentary all day!


----------



## User 105 (Jul 14, 2016)

Got the iPad setup next to my desk at work with my headphones on watching it on SkyGo. 

Full respect to Monty though. Doing that on the first hole must have been gutting for him. But how he's responded, he has gone up in my estimation. Never been his biggest fan but found myself really rooting for him this morning.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Day's putting like me.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 14, 2016)

Westy said:



			Got the iPad setup next to my desk at work with my headphones on watching it on SkyGo. 

Full respect to Monty though. Doing that on the first hole must have been gutting for him. But how he's responded, he has gone up in my estimation. Never been his biggest fan but found myself really rooting for him this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Gave it all back on the back 9, level ok but will be 7 back by tonight, there's a 64 out there somewhere!

Lyle +10 after 14, annoying me that he wastes his and everyone's time still entering these things.


----------



## User 105 (Jul 14, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Gave it all back on the back 9, level ok but will be 7 back by tonight, there's a 64 out there somewhere!

Lyle +10 after 14, annoying me that he wastes his and everyone's time still entering these things.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, real shame as that was a cracking front 9 after that start.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 14, 2016)

See Bubba drove the 3rd (video link on open website leaderboard) with players on the green ahead, poor form, he must know he can hit it that far and should wait shouldn't he, or would that put him on a time penalty??


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2016)

Rory doing his usual attempt to overpower the course with every drive. Has played some great recoveries to stay in the frame but frustrates the hell out of me.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 14, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Rory doing his usual attempt to overpower the course with every drive. Has played some great recoveries to stay in the frame but frustrates the hell out of me.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, should take leaf out of Tigers book on course management, 2006 Tiger played 1 drive in 4 rounds at Liverpool yet won handsomely.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Yep, should take leaf out of Tigers book on course management, 2006 Tiger played 1 drive in 4 rounds at Liverpool yet won handsomely.
		
Click to expand...

His putter has saved him a bit over the past couple of holes, can't believe he's 4 under....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ouch. Triple on the Postage Stamp from Bubba.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hole in One! Louis Oosthuizen gets the first of The Open!


----------



## J5MBF (Jul 14, 2016)

Great shot!!

Loving the split screen tee shots, really great viewing IMO


----------



## User 105 (Jul 14, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Hole in One! Louis Oosthuizen gets the first of The Open!
		
Click to expand...

Dammit missed it.

Our division head has showed up at the office so had to shut the iPad down. :angry:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 14, 2016)

if you dont post a score on the front ,you certainly arent going to on the back nine . 
 its looking like its going to be a very interesting open this time around. 
 bring it on . :thup:


----------



## soulfeller (Jul 14, 2016)

Our local boy Scott Gregory had a great start, but if he was hoping to pick some tips up off the professionals, he shouldn't have been paired with Lyle & Duval!


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 14, 2016)

soulfeller said:



			Our local boy Scott Gregory had a great start, but if he was hoping to pick some tips up off the professionals, he shouldn't have been paired with Lyle & Duval!
		
Click to expand...

hes a good mate of mine, gutted to see him shoot 45 on the back 9. i agree being paired with two guy that didnt break 80 is a little harsh! they are ceremonial players


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Porteous out in 30. Very impressive. Needs to hold on on the back nine now!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2016)

Fragger on the course here 
Having a wonderful time, great golf, lovely weather (today) walking the course with Mike H, pieman , Jimeroid and Beezerk popping into hospitality for the odd beer

Tough life indeed  &#128526;

Another GM fantastic day out


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 14, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fragger on the course here 
Having a wonderful time, great golf, lovely weather (today) walking the course with Mike H, pieman , Jimeroid and Beezerk popping into hospitality for the odd beer

Tough life indeed  &#128526;

Another GM fantastic day out
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh, supermod is back. Stop swearing lads


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks like all my pre tournament confidence in DJ was misplaced. Spraying the driver around on the range and continued that on to the first tee.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fragger on the course here 
Having a wonderful time, great golf, lovely weather (today) walking the course with Mike H, pieman , Jimeroid and Beezerk popping into hospitality for the odd beer

Tough life indeed  &#128526;

Another GM fantastic day out
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't Pieman be off negotiating with some Europeans instead of watching golf?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2016)

He is having a day off eating pies.....
It's salmon & Lobster burgers instead 

Food is well good so is Stella


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 14, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He is having a day off eating pies.....
It's salmon & Lobster burgers instead 

Food is well good so is Stella 

Click to expand...

Say hello to Stella for me  :thup:


----------



## J5MBF (Jul 14, 2016)

Americans dominating so far..................


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Americans dominating so far..................
		
Click to expand...

With a third of the entire field from the US its pretty short odds they'd be in the mix... although to be fair they do seem to perform rather well at Troon


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

I know Stenson hits his 3w a mile,but why doesn't he go with driver more?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I know Stenson hits his 3w a mile,but why doesn't he go with driver more?
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, he mostly doesn't need to and secondly, he's much more erratic with the driver  - always has been.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Firstly, he mostly doesn't need to and secondly, he's much more erratic with the driver  - always has been.
		
Click to expand...

You'd think a player of his standard would be able the nail his driver. 
The man is a beast ,so I suppose a strong  3w is enough.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2016)

Poulter is dreadful at commentating.

Had to laugh when he bigged up Luke Donald as one of the greatest exponents of the short game then Looooook proceeds to duff an easy pitch.

Sky coverage overall is pretty good though, big bonus not having Alliss.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Firstly, he mostly doesn't need to and secondly, he's much more erratic with the driver  - always has been.
		
Click to expand...

And he has suffered from the yips!


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2016)

Lefty comes within millimetres of shooting the elusive 62 in a major, 63 still some effort though


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 14, 2016)

To borrow a bit of parlance from the world of football punditry:

_The boy Mickelson's done tremendous there, Brian._


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't bet on any sporting events and here's why.

My mates were talking about who they were going to have a flutter on the other day and I decided that Shane Lowry was the man in form.

He's done the equivalent of coming first in three races behind the one he actually was running in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			To borrow a bit of parlance from the world of football punditry:

_The boy Mickelson's done tremendous there, Brian._

Click to expand...

Lefty was robbed guv. How did that stay out?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I don't bet on any sporting events and here's why.

My mates were talking about who they were going to have a flutter on the other day and I decided that Shane Lowry was the man in form.

He's done the equivalent of coming first in three races behind the one he actually was running in. 

Click to expand...

Golf is hard to bet on,I like to have a few small interest bets. 
I've noticed some on here like to post their bets AFTER they've won &#129300;


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 14, 2016)

Par will be one helluva score tomorrow the weather looks bad I can see some big turnarounds from today.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 14, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Poulter is dreadful at commentating.

Had to laugh when he bigged up Luke Donald as one of the greatest exponents of the short game then Looooook proceeds to duff an easy pitch.

Sky coverage overall is pretty good though, big bonus not having Alliss.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree he gives a good insight imo.
He called 6 under for the first 6 holes this morning and I believe he was close with 5.
Paul McGinley also called a 64 again not a million miles away.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

I agree with Butch,these are what bunkers should be like.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 14, 2016)

Go Sergio!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2016)

Micklesons round was superb, the bit that made me chuckle was how he said he has finished playing and he feels bad, but at the same time has just posted 8 under and should be really happy.

That's why I love this game and we can all relate to him, who hasn't had a great round and felt it could've been better.

Bit like posts on here when people post a 3 or 4 under handicap, but make sure we know it included a 3 putt or 2 or someone has 40+ points in a Stableford and mentions the blob. &#128515;

Obviously he is light years from us, but nice to know the game affects us all the same, regardless of level.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lefty was robbed guv. How did that stay out?
		
Click to expand...

That ball was in all the way, couldn't have hit it better, incredible it didn't drop. Just shows this game never gives anything away easily however good you are or however much you deserve it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 14, 2016)

Boss day with the GM Boys, they're all good lads  though they were supping white wine......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Boss day with the GM Boys, they're all good lads  though they were supping white wine......
		
Click to expand...

You on Carlsberg?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 14, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			You on Carlsberg?
		
Click to expand...

No. Stella.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2016)

Most of the boys that played last week in the Scottish open playing well.
Thoughts on the Percieved advantage it is playing on a links course the week before the open?
I think it's invaluable to get links competitive golf the week before the open.


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Most of the boys that played last week in the Scottish open playing well.
Thoughts on the Percieved advantage it is playing on a links course the week before the open?
I think it's invaluable to get links competitive golf the week before the open.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it would be a no-brainer to play the Scottish Open (with Greenbrier cancelled even checked the entry list last week and saw just 7 Americans playing compared to 52 this week) but then thought I seriously doubt the no-shows/couldn't get in's, were taking a week off either so must be practicing 'links style' somewhere


----------



## User62651 (Jul 15, 2016)

Looking at the Open website holes 6,7,8 have live coverage and the weather looks benign and very scoreable -  no umbrellas to be seen, limp flags and players peppering flags. Mickelson could be getting a good advantage with his early start both in getting ahead of any weather today and having a good long rest before going out again late Saturday (assuming he plays as steady as he is now).
Is he the man to beat already?

edit: rain has started and Phil's now -10, four ahead!

edit 2: Phil to 3" on 8th, -11 in a mo!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 15, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Looking at the Open website holes 6,7,8 have live coverage and the weather looks benign and very scoreable -  no umbrellas to be seen, limp flags and players peppering flags. Mickelson could be getting a good advantage with his early start both in getting ahead of any weather today and having a good long rest before going out again late Saturday (assuming he plays as steady as he is now).
Is he the man to beat already?

edit: rain has started and Phil's now -10, four ahead!

edit 2: Phil to 3" on 8th, -11 in a mo!

Click to expand...

I lumped Â£10 on Kaymer this morning, just watched him miss a hole in one by an inch


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 15, 2016)

Just watched Martin Kaymer miss out on a hole in one on the postage stamp by about an inch, he looked really miffed that it didn't go in.  Big Phil was mighty close too, conditions less favourable today tho'


----------



## User62651 (Jul 15, 2016)

Lucky there isn't a 10 shot rule for the cut or it could have been a very small weekend field! Only 49 players within 10 at present.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 15, 2016)

Fingers crossed that Westwood misses the cut, it's a shame that he takes up a valuable space that someone else could have.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Fingers crossed that Westwood misses the cut, it's a shame that he takes up a valuable space that someone else could have.
		
Click to expand...

What a pathetic thing to say - he is there on merit 

Any other English golfers you want to have a dig at ? You have done Poulter and Westwood so who next


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a pathetic thing to say - he is there on merit 

Any other English golfers you want to have a dig at ? You have done Poulter and Westwood so who next
		
Click to expand...

Just ignore him Phil, he is a serial troller.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 15, 2016)

What a difference 12 months makes. Spieth struggling to make the cut.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 15, 2016)

Tongo said:



			What a difference 12 months makes. Spieth struggling to make the cut.
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to sound anti American but I was hoping that he'd be out on his spoiled little backside &#128074;&#127996;

Contrary to others thoughts I'm quite pleased that the fat Beefy guy is doing well, good for him :thup:


----------



## Tongo (Jul 15, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I don't want to sound anti American but I was hoping that he'd be out on his spoiled little backside &#62538;&#62460;

Contrary to others thoughts I'm quite pleased that the fat Beefy guy is doing well, good for him :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cut line has moved to +4


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 15, 2016)

Is that Phat......someone who should know says he only 17 years old. {the fat guy]
I find that hard to believe.

+4 yippee Monty is in [saves my ears]


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 15, 2016)

Not really Open Related but has anyone seen this before? I think its a Great photo.
World Junior Champs Apparently.
Looking like one of them could be the winner this week


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 15, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Cut line has moved to +4 

Click to expand...

Yes and it gets worse when GMac gets in


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 15, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Not really Open Related but has anyone seen this before? I think its a Great photo.
World Junior Champs Apparently.
Looking like one of them could be the winner this week






Click to expand...

Wow that's an oldie


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 15, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Not really Open Related but has anyone seen this before? I think its a Great photo.
World Junior Champs Apparently.
Looking like one of them could be the winner this week






Click to expand...

I'm feeling rather self-satisfied that I recognised the eyes, nose and smile of the winner!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 15, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			I'm feeling rather self-satisfied that I recognised the eyes, nose and smile of the winner!
		
Click to expand...

The smile has never changed.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 15, 2016)

Born winner there.   Seems less than impressed with runner up.  Lol


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2016)

Rory having a nightmare on the greens, looks like he's done and dusted for this year.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 16, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Rory having a nightmare on the greens, looks like he's done and dusted for this year.
		
Click to expand...

He's putting like I am at the moment, not a good place to be :rofl:

Love the look of the course, definitely one I fancy playing now.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			He's putting like I am at the moment, not a good place to be :rofl:

Love the look of the course, definitely one I fancy playing now.
		
Click to expand...

The difference is.. Your putts are for birdie, his are for Par 

Another 8 footer for Par for him coming up..


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Love the look of the course, definitely one I fancy playing now.
		
Click to expand...

It looks superb doesn't it. 

I'm surprised to hear its the weakest on the Open rota and only 29th in the GM Top 100. 17 places behind Hoylake sound a bit harsh.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 16, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Rory having a nightmare on the greens, looks like he's done and dusted for this year.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that I've seen him miss 5 or 6 of those 4 footers and they have all been weak pushes. Someone could check the stats but when I'm watching him he's missing more and more of those putts and it's turning him into an also ran!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			It looks superb doesn't it. 

I'm surprised to hear its the weakest on the Open rota and only 29th in the GM Top 100. 17 places behind Hoylake sound a bit harsh.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to hear Faldo just say he doesn't rate it as one his favourite and that visually the holes just aren't as good as elsewhere. Still looks might impressive to me and that back nine takes no prisoners


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't know if it has already been mentioned but Rory's top is truly hideous. It looks like it is one of those fake muscle fancy dress tops. Hope it gets consigned to the bin afterwards.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know if it has already been mentioned but Rory's top is truly hideous. It looks like it is one of those fake muscle fancy dress tops. Hope it gets consigned to the bin afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

He looks like an armadillo - can't really see me rushing out to get one.:mmm:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 16, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			He looks like an armadillo - can't really see me rushing out to get one.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You do know the way to Amarillo though. :rofl:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 16, 2016)

What's going on with Phil's barnet? Is that a demiwave or a cheeky 60s style flick poking out the back if his cap


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 16, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			It looks superb doesn't it. 

I'm surprised to hear its the weakest on the Open rota and only 29th in the GM Top 100. 17 places behind Hoylake sound a bit harsh.
		
Click to expand...

I was a wee bit disappointed when I played it. Definitely a great course but my least favourite of the open rota courses I've played. Probably didn't help that the greens weren't the best as they were obviously working to get them to peak this week.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know if it has already been mentioned but Rory's top is truly hideous. It looks like it is one of those fake muscle fancy dress tops. Hope it gets consigned to the bin afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was wearing a kevlar vest.
Looked like he was like Irish special forces or something


----------



## User62651 (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh well, two man shootout tomorrow - I make it 50/50, both really solid, experienced, winners. Dont expect either to choke but if I had to choose I'll go Phil, has just a few more shots in the bag than Stenson but he is trailing! Nicely set up.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know if it has already been mentioned but Rory's top is truly hideous. It looks like it is one of those fake muscle fancy dress tops. Hope it gets consigned to the bin afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

His top is hideous and so are his clogs!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 16, 2016)

You have to fancy Phil tomorrow, he's been there and done it and Stenson will be bricking it big time.

Stenson will win a major and if he was up against a journeyman tomorrow I would fancy him.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 16, 2016)

Looking forward to tomorrow immensely!

I love The Open!! :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 16, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			You have to fancy Phil tomorrow, he's been there and done it and Stenson will be bricking it big time.

Stenson will win a major and if he was up against a journeyman tomorrow I would fancy him.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, Stenson could've easily choked today when was 2 behind but he never and seen it out. I hope he wins it.

I hope the weather isn't as bad as friday morning though, it was atrocious just along the coast where we were playing at Prestwick St Nicholas.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 16, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			You have to fancy Phil tomorrow, he's been there and done it and Stenson will be bricking it big time.

Stenson will win a major and if he was up against a journeyman tomorrow I would fancy him.
		
Click to expand...

Stenson has had 9 top 3 finishes in majors. He knows what it's like to be in contention.

Personally wother how erratic Phil can be off the tee at times I fancy Stenson to win.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 16, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Stenson has had 9 top 3 finishes in majors. He knows what it's like to be in contention.

Personally wother how erratic Phil can be off the tee at times I fancy Stenson to win.
		
Click to expand...

Finishes yes but how many has he really contended in the last few holes and how many are top 3 finishes where he was never in with a shout of winning.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 16, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Stenson has had 9 top 3 finishes in majors. He knows what it's like to be in contention.

Personally wother how erratic Phil can be off the tee at times I fancy Stenson to win.
		
Click to expand...

Until he wins one you have to question whether he can get the job done. There is no such question mark over Phil and I think that is worth a lot going into the the 4th round of The Open.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 16, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree, Stenson could've easily choked today when was 2 behind but he never and seen it out. I hope he wins it.

I hope the weather isn't as bad as friday morning though, it was atrocious just along the coast where we were playing at Prestwick St Nicholas.
		
Click to expand...

It's Saturday, the time to choke is back nine tomorrow when it's yours to lose.

I hope he doesn't but I just see Mickleson holding it together a bit more when the heat is really on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2016)

Interestingly poised tomorrow. Needs the top two to make a bit of a mess of the front nine and struggle on the way home and someone to burst out of the pack but can't really see that happening. Beef to make a charge?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 16, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			It's Saturday, the time to choke is back nine tomorrow when it's yours to lose.

I hope he doesn't but I just see Mickleson holding it together a bit more when the heat is really on.
		
Click to expand...

He could've choked this afternoon and hand it on a plate to Mickelson but he never. I think Stenson will see this out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2016)

Why the heck are people talking about players "choking" and especially players like Stenson !! The guy can't be anymore relaxed when playing golf


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why the heck are people talking about players "choking" and especially players like Stenson !! The guy can't be anymore relaxed when playing golf
		
Click to expand...

Have you got proof that he's relaxed? &#128518;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Have you got proof that he's relaxed? &#128518;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			It's Saturday, the time to choke is back nine tomorrow when it's yours to lose.

I hope he doesn't but I just see Mickleson holding it together a bit more when the heat is really on.
		
Click to expand...

Well if anyone can recognise choking, it's you, after all, you do watch and witness it first hand every season &#128540;

Stenson to win, and he's in my Fantasy League &#128526;&#127948;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 20199

Click to expand...

Who's the Fanny ?


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 16, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			He could've choked this afternoon and hand it on a plate to Mickelson but he never. I think Stenson will see this out.
		
Click to expand...

That ain't pressure Stu, wait tomorrow when he has slept on it knowing that he has a chance to win The Open, his first MAJOR.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2016)

That tee shot on the 17th from Stenson was as pure as you can get ! You can hear how crisp he hit it


----------



## Region3 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know if it has already been mentioned but Rory's top is truly hideous. It looks like it is one of those fake muscle fancy dress tops. Hope it gets consigned to the bin afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

My lad said he looked like a ninja turtle!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know if it has already been mentioned but Rory's top is truly hideous. It looks like it is one of those fake muscle fancy dress tops. Hope it gets consigned to the bin afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

I liked it!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2016)

What is that contraption Adam Scott is putting with?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2016)

Butch is pure gold on Commentary.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 17, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Butch is pure gold on Commentary.
		
Click to expand...

He is good, Ewen Murray is just too sickly sweet for my liking. Extremely irritating, wish Harmon was by himself.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 17, 2016)

Looking at todays scoring no-one either finished or on the course better than -3 currently which tells us its playing tough in the wind, reaffirms that's it's highly unlikely anyone is going to come from the field back into this tournament, Mickelson and Stenson I think will shoot around par/+1 given the pressure they're under - will be thinking defence as much as attack.
Just hoping DJ can get up a place to 7th to get me my stake back!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

McIlroy with a very good front 9 - wind is starting to die down at the time the leaders tee off which is a shame


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			McIlroy with a very good front 9 - wind is starting to die down at the time the leaders tee off which is a shame
		
Click to expand...

Shudda, cudda wudda. If Rory had the putter really hot then he might easily have turned at -7. 

But that's golf - If is a little word but means such a lot. 

Instead he squandered 3 chances that he ought to have made in all honesty  :mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2016)

Not quite the duel in the sun but loving Mickleson and Stenson trading blows toe to toe. Almost a matchplay scenario now


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 17, 2016)

Some of the best target golf from the front two that I have seen for a long long time. Birdie chances every hole it seems.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 17, 2016)

This is about as impressive a display of golf I think I have ever seen in the circumstances. Awesome stuff


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 17, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			This is about as impressive a display of golf I think I have ever seen in the circumstances. Awesome stuff
		
Click to expand...

If they carry on like this they may get into the ryder cup squads


----------



## Junior (Jul 17, 2016)

It's awesome watching theses two.  Proper duel at Troon!!

They are knocking the flag out on every approach & holing putts for fun.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm pleased to see that McIlroy is finished, that gets rid off him from my screen!


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 17, 2016)

I drew phil as my pro in todays comp.  Doing the biz so far  : )


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2016)

Incredible stuff!! Toe-to-toe slugging it out.

One of the best finishes I can remember


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2016)

This is golf of the absolute highest quality. These guys are putting on a show!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah, it's a young man's game these days


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

You can hear how crisp Stenson hits his irons - Mickleson got a slice of luck earlier but it's great golf to watch , think it's a shame the wind died down though


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

I taught Mickelson all he knows about scrambling for pars.......


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2016)

Huge par for Phil that!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2016)

What a putt by Phil!!!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 17, 2016)

Henrik, you are the man.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2016)

Henrik looking to be the man.

What a shame that thanks to Bozza & Co (technically) he's no longer a *fellow European*






*Yes indeed ladies and gentlemen - a little bit of politics there.:rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2016)

We're all still Europeans, we are just not members of one of the club's now &#128512;.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2016)

Wow! What a putt. C'mon Henrik.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2016)

Really hope Stenson wins this.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 17, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Really hope Stenson wins this.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty on here said he would choke


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2016)

I wish I could choke like him. Round of his life?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2016)

Game over after that tee shot. What a round by Stenson and fair play to Phil for sticking with him as long as he has.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 17, 2016)

Anyone remember Van De Velde?........time yet!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2016)

After Stensons tee shot on 17 I've just developed a man crush on him. What a shot under pressure.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2016)

The ice man cometh. Stunning tee shot on 17. 

Surely that's over for Phil... And a horrible bounce with a nasty putt left.


----------



## Junior (Jul 17, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			The ice man cometh. Stunning tee shot on 17. 

Surely that's over for Phil... And a horrible bounce with a nasty putt left.
		
Click to expand...

Great par!!!  Surely Henriks but it can be a funny old game.....


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2016)

Let's hope that one day The UK can produce another Open winner in the years to come.

I mean if a European can do it then why can't we?

Welcome to Brexit


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2016)

Blimey, I nearly choked on my tea watching that ball head towards that bunker then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2016)

And that's why Stenson doesn't use driver &#128170;


----------



## Junior (Jul 17, 2016)

His trusty 3 wood almost hit it too far.....he's pumped!!!!

What a phenomenal 2 rounds of golf we've seen today.  Great final round from both players.


----------



## Junior (Jul 17, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Blimey, I nearly choked on my tea watching that ball head towards that bunker then.
		
Click to expand...

Me too   I gasped and shouted for it to stop :rofl:


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2016)

Congratulations to Henrik Stenson, a magnificient round to win his first major.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 17, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Congratulations to Henrik Stenson, a magnificient round to win his first major.
		
Click to expand...

Oi ! so of us are watching online and are a few minutes behind


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

I bet Phil can't believe he's played the round he has and is going to come 2nd....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

Fantastic watch, great final pairing and either player would've been a worthy winner.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 17, 2016)

As good a final day I can recollect watching....

Some fantastic golf on view...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

And he joins the 63 club


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

Brilliant from Stenson - stunning golf from the pair of them


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 17, 2016)

The really scary thing is he's just gone round Troon in 63 while 3 stabbing twice


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 17, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant from Henrik and Phil. 63 and 65 in the final group and to think that Henrik started with a bogey.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 17, 2016)

Absolutely wonderful to watch and I'm so pleased for Stenson


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 17, 2016)

Brilliant final round to both men and fair play to Stenson who kept his nerve.

No more question mark over crossing the line for Stenson , he did that very well today and will probably now go on to win a couple more.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2016)

Amazing. What a "match" that was.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2016)

Wow, the man has ice in his veins, get in there.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 17, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			It's Saturday, the time to choke is back nine tomorrow when it's yours to lose.

I hope he doesn't but I just see Mickleson holding it together a bit more when the heat is really on.
		
Click to expand...

Choke? Lol! F'in brilliant Henrik. 

I didn't care who won but wanted it to be due to good golf rather than the other guy mucking up. Fantastic golf today from both guys. Just brilliant!!!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2016)

Might not see a finish to a major like that again in my life. Just can't believe how good that was.


----------



## Doh (Jul 17, 2016)

Great, great final round from both players under pressure from each other.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2016)

Wonderful stuff, golfing history made there.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 17, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wonderful stuff, golfing history made there.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you had a nice little punt on Henrik as you tipped him up.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

Just one word for today's play - Outrageous!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 17, 2016)

Doh said:



			Great, great final round from both players under pressure from each other.
		
Click to expand...

It probably helped both players that they were so far ahead of the field that it really just came  down to match play between them. Matching blow for blow the whole way around.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

Phil's score would have won 140 of the previous Opens...


----------



## Wilson (Jul 17, 2016)

2 x 3 stabs, plus the one that grazed the edge on 17 - and he still shot 63! Incredible golf from Stenson, and from Mickelson.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 17, 2016)

Great advert for the game, what a tournament, Stenson & Phil essentially playing matchplay

Great to watch and a well deserved result


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2016)

Brilliant stuff from Stenson. I didnt think he had it in him but that was a class way to win your first major. 

Gutted for Phil though.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 17, 2016)

2 of the best rounds under pressure I've ever had the pleasure to watch. Pure quality.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2016)

What a great final game on the final day. 

Superb golf from Stenson and Mickelson not just today but over the 4days, the scores of 18&20 under reflects how well they've played. The conditions at times weren't the best neither.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jul 17, 2016)

Great stuff from the 40's and over players..Great for the game....Think the slower greens did for leftie..,but he is a class act..Congrats To Mr Stenson....


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2016)

Can I just say that I wish I had had the foresight to call myself The Rumpokid when joining the forum.

Every time you post it just cheers me up no matter how low I'm feeling.

Big up to Carry On and Sid James!


----------



## turkish (Jul 17, 2016)

Amazing end to tourney... Big Phil would have but your hand off with final score he ended with.

Brilliant from stenson old adage a pity there could be only one winner!!!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 17, 2016)

Tremendous from Stenson and Mickelson, great advert for the game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

Well done to Tyrrell Hatton finishing T5th and top Englishman, "Beef" Johnson has a superb attitude and deserved all his praise, Hatton just seems a forgotten man.


----------



## richy (Jul 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Well done to Tyrrell Hatton finishing T5th and top Englishman, "Beef" Johnson has a superb attitude and deserved all his praise, Hatton just seems a forgotten man.
		
Click to expand...

He should grow a beard.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

richy said:



			He should grow a beard.
		
Click to expand...

Or get a personality, he is a grey man and that probably doesn't help&#128515;


----------



## paddyc (Jul 17, 2016)

Absolutely stunning golf and pleasure to watch.Best final round i ve ever seen from 2 players.So pleased for Stenson, love watching him play when he's in the mood Hope he can go and win some more majors now.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 17, 2016)

Well done Henrik, 63 under that pressure on a tough track was truly amazing and will go down in history as one of the best rounds of all time. 
The co-incidence of Open winners having played the Scottish Open the week before cannot be ignored now, great sharpener for the big event, hope they keep it at Castle Stuart most years.
Think Rory is believing his own hype too much, needs to knuckle down, turning into Sergio with his putting too often, needs a better short game coach and attitude imo. Breaking clubs and blaming whatever is looking stupid at his age and with his profile. Doesn't seem willing to grind when he needs to, if it not all hunky dory he quits mentally.


----------



## selwood90 (Jul 18, 2016)

Backed hatton myself at 11/1 for a top 10 finish. Had a tenner on him. Top man, knew he would come good. Thank God I didn't back matt fitzpatrick.


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

Well that was good telly!

Would've been nice to see more than two in the mix but great 'match' from the top two

A few need to seriously re-think their pre-Open preparation when dismissing entry to the Scottish Open


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

The Ups & downs, lots to pick from but stand out for me:

Stensonâ€™s win overall and crucial long putts on closing holes
Matthew Southgate playing and congratulating Stenson greenside on 18
Mickelsonâ€™s part in a great final day
Beef

The camera click, was the tog too early or did Phil need something to blame, either way it didnâ€™t need to happen
Rory snapping his 3 wood, nuff said
The rough wasnâ€™t tough enough from the outset (I reckon I know what 150 players & caddies were doing on practice days)
Too many â€˜namesâ€™ didnâ€™t perform 

Yours?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 18, 2016)

One of Beefs wedges apparently..


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2016)

Funniest moment in a great tournament was Haas's golf bag falling over on the first, just as he was about to hit. The caddy's face was a picture!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2016)

Ups - Stensons tee shot on 17 on the last day. So calm, so easy to tug it. Wonderful
Stenson full stop, world class display under immense pressure
Mickleson - A class act in every way. Would it hurt a few more just to smile and wave at the crowd every so often? I blame Tiger and the whole "zone" thing"
Beef - I hope he keeps it all together as he is a cracking golfer with a personality, see comments above
The Postage Stamp - Standing up for short par 3's over the desire to simply make everything longer
Claude Harmon
Nick Dougherty getting more of a go on the big stage
Nick Faldo, seriously good

Downs - Rory's ribbed / muscle man top on day 3
Rory being unably to put 4 rounds together (hey, I can't put 4 holes together but he can if he gets his head right)
The wind on the second half of day 2 taking out half of the field


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mickleson - A class act in every way. Would it hurt a few more just to smile and wave at the crowd every so often? I blame Tiger and the whole "zone" thing"
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on! He's constantly interacting, always acknowledging the crowd (for good and bad) and he does lots of little things like giving his balls to kids in the crowd and more. You can't criticise him for lack of emotion, he's one of the best out there.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Oh come on! He's constantly interacting, always acknowledging the crowd (for good and bad) and he does lots of little things like giving his balls to kids in the crowd and more. You can't criticise him for lack of emotion, he's one of the best out there. 

Click to expand...

I think the imp meant that it wouldn't hurt a few more players to act more like Phil in this regard. Could be wrong, but that was how I read it.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Oh come on! He's constantly interacting, always acknowledging the crowd (for good and bad) and he does lots of little things like giving his balls to kids in the crowd and more. You can't criticise him for lack of emotion, he's one of the best out there. 

Click to expand...

Are you sure you read Tyrions post correctly? He was saying how good Mickelson was with the crowd (Stenson was too)


----------



## Region3 (Jul 18, 2016)

On the montage Sky showed at the end it made me giggle that Zach Johnson went to tip his cap to the crowd in acknowledgement and he was wearing a beanie. Took him a few goes of missing the peak to realise.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think the imp meant that it wouldn't hurt a few more players to act more like Phil in this regard. Could be wrong, but that was how I read it.
		
Click to expand...

Think this is what he meant as well, Big Phil gave my wee fella the thumbs up at the Scottish Open as he was perched on my shoulders and we were right beside the tee box &#128512;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## BrianM (Jul 18, 2016)

Another winner of the Open from a player playing links golf the week before.
Had money on Phil and Henrik from the start of the tournament after seeing them at Castle Stuart.
Thought Luke Donald was looking good as well but seemed to falter at Troon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Are you sure you read Tyrions post correctly? He was saying how good Mickelson was with the crowd (Stenson was too)
		
Click to expand...

Yup absolutely. Phil is loved all around the golfing world by crowds partly because he acknowledges them and smiles. He is a great ambassador for the sport.

Jimaroid, you got the wrong end of the stick but good for you for defending Phil :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yup absolutely. Phil is loved all around the golfing world by crowds partly because he acknowledges them and smiles. He is a great ambassador for the sport.

Jimaroid, you got the wrong end of the stick but good for you for defending Phil :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Humblest apologies, I completely misread you. Good to see we agree what a gent he is. Free hugs all round.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2016)

:cheers: Everybody loves Phil.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2016)

Philly Mick must be absolutely gutted today. To start the day 1 behind and shoot 65 on the last day of a Major and lose by 3 shots just shows the quality of Stenson's golf. Always enjoyed watching Stenson play, hope he steps up now and wins more Majors.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Philly Mick must be absolutely gutted today. To start the day 1 behind and shoot 65 on the last day of a Major and lose by 3 shots just shows the quality of Stenson's golf. Always enjoyed watching Stenson play, hope he steps up now and wins more Majors.
		
Click to expand...

Yes must be gutted life can be hard sometimes with 200 million in the bank.

Waking up with nothing and no prospects must be a little harder

I get what your saying Gordon but it wont take long to get over it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes must be gutted life can be hard sometimes with 200 million in the bank.

Waking up with nothing and no prospects must be a little harder

I get what your saying Gordon but it wont take long to get over it
		
Click to expand...

I feel so sorry for the guy that I would consider swapping places with him and he can have my 9-5 office job instead

#livingthedream


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2016)

I think i know Henrik's secret, on every tee it looked like he was drinking Um Bongo.


so not only has he cornered the market for Grafalloy Blue shafts, he had the only supply of the Congo Fav drink!


----------



## DRW (Jul 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Beef - I hope he keeps it all together as he is a cracking golfer with a personality
		
Click to expand...

He was brilliant wasn't he, loved watching him smiling and seeming enjoying the game.

At one time they showed him slapping the crowds hands walking up one of the holes and then bbc interviewing him and he was saying something like 'I love it, have to give back to the crowd etc', was a joy to see someone bubbling personality and grateful etc.

A swing of his own as well, hope he shots plenty of good scores as would love to see him again and being given air time.


----------



## User 105 (Jul 18, 2016)

And that's why it will be hard for him. He doesn't need the money, he's just playing for the wins, and Major wins at that.

As they said afterwards it's probably harder to win a major now that it ever has been and he's not going to get too many more chances.

I do feel for the guy, but how many times has he done that to others. Goes both ways.

So please for Henrik though. Just love the way he plays the game. Just pounds the crap out the ball.

tbh, could have gone either way. Phil had one put just die off the hole at the end, if Henrik hadn't had sunk that monster. Basically just came down to 1-2 things that went right for him. But you gota put yourself in that position for them to matter though !


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			He was brilliant wasn't he, loved watching him smiling and seeming enjoying the game.

At one time they showed him slapping the crowds hands walking up one of the holes and then bbc interviewing him and he was saying something like 'I love it, have to give back to the crowd etc', was a joy to see someone bubbling personality and grateful etc.
		
Click to expand...

That was great, I heard it as well. Total professionalism has not yet sucked the joy out of the game for him. I hope it never does. He will have sponsors lining up for him.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2016)

'Beef' was brilliant - so down to earth and genuine. Whenever I saw him though he did remind me of the Matt Lucas character out of 'Come Fly with Me'!!




Wish him every success in the future. He's the type of guy who will encourage more youngsters into the game. However if his stock continues to rise, I'm sure he'll have the usual calls to get fit and change his lifestyle etc etc. I am sure the American galleries are going to love him though and hope he has another great showing at the USPGA.


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2016)

Beef was brilliant, a guy behind us on 16th tee on Sunday shouted as he walked over "come on beef, give it some roast" his response "well it is the right day for it"

Great character


----------

